# Hunter - Pres Weekend



## catskillman (Feb 17, 2020)

This is not my review (although I can vouch that it is accurate as this guys posts always are)

President's Weekend 2020, Day 2 update:
What would be an improvement on yesterday's conditions? You guessed it , flat light and a lack of new blown snow. Admittedly , the first two burners we took down hellgate were pretty awesome, but it really didn't take long for the blue ice to begin to reappear across the mountain. The trails that were prime real estate yesterday were but a fond memory.
Temps were greatly improved, warmer at the start of today than the warm part of yesterday. That had little effect on the porcelain and blue ice.Eastside and Minya skied just like your favorite porcelain potty and there were questions of why Huega and Dropoff were open. Never hit Blackcloud, just more of the same. Racer's was a surprisingly good run, #2 rating for the day. Rip's was LOUD!. Twilight, interesting, but not that much. Overlook was best of the 3 VailHuntah North runs. And wasn't that parking lot full. Guess those t shirts weren't that good a draw. Best run of the day, Claire's.
Big disappointment that the contraption that was to improve lift line flow was not implemented as it had been on Wednesday. This would be the perfect weekend and especially in conjunction with some lift issues. What's up with the main six-pack??
 Looks like that t shirt promotion might have been a bust! Parking miles from the main lodge and having to boot-up in your car, no lodge, no toilets, no food service. Yeah a 2 dollar t shirt makes that worthwhile.. Thank god for the VailHuntah marketeers. And it was really nice to see the new lift line configuration at the northern six pack. Yeah, that's going to work really well with the crowds here.
No lift line issues until post lunch and those may only have been encountered on the front. But, we can anticipate more as more lifts have the new 'Vail' way configurations. Remember, in Colorado cannabis is legal and more of the crowd is mellow. NY/Nj, not so much.
Claire's was a shit show at the donut and why is the right side not open yet? Worst run of the day, the former trail known as Wayout, but lovingly renamed Lookout!!! And the best comedic representation of cluster-fuck could be viewed on Belt Parkway adjacent to the unloading zone of the northern 6 pack. Oh, if only Warren Miller were still with us!!
Well, that's a wrap! Get out there and rip it up. Ski fast and take chances and always aim for the blue VailHuntah powder! Until next time!


----------



## 180 (Feb 17, 2020)

So, ill give you mine. Friday night they blew copious snow on, Racers, Upper Cossover and Clairs.  Can't ask for a better set  of trails to give some love to. Saturday they blew Lower K.  So we had all our great trails covered with new snow.  The others, well they were quite shiny, but we only use them to get around.  Crowds, not as bad as predicted. I loaded the 6 pack at 9:45am yesterday with less than 5 minutes.  F crowded for only one hour.  North, busier than normal, but still less than 5 minutes. They blew Overlook both nights and it was not bad on the edges as was Twilight. The Belt is the Belt, and Wayout is and always has been icy. They kept the 6 open past 4pm yesterday.

Oh, but they groomed Upper Cossover, so now we have zero moguls!
Right side of the doughnut has snow, needs a groom


----------



## JimG. (Feb 17, 2020)

They groomed upper xover?

I've seen that a few times in the past, was it very icy?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 17, 2020)

Never skied there but you're not tempting me either!


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 17, 2020)

JimG. said:


> They groomed upper xover?
> 
> I've seen that a few times in the past, was it very icy?



They did not groom upper crossover. They just blew a ton of snow on it which flattened it out some.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 18, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> They did not groom upper crossover. They just blew a ton of snow on it which flattened it out some.



That sounds more in line with past seasons.


----------



## 180 (Feb 18, 2020)

JimG. said:


> That sounds more in line with past seasons.



Not true, I know for a fact they groomed it.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 18, 2020)

180 said:


> Not true, I know for a fact they groomed it.


Show me pics! I was there 8:30am Saturday and it was not groomed.


----------



## 180 (Feb 18, 2020)

It was flat as a pancake on Saturday, we were going to build a course, but opted not to.  I confirmed with several groomers.

Now K27 was not groomed and the snowmaking did make it flat


----------



## legalskier (Feb 18, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Never skied there but you're not tempting me either!



Best steeps south of Vermont. Go on a weekday when the snow is softening up.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2020)

Maybe an option for Sunday..getting worn out driving to Stowe every weekend.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 16, 2020)

This is for Saturday the 14th of March.  Again not my review but it is accurate.   It was a very interesting day starting with the ominous warning sign on the entry door.
Well things only got more strange - headed to the six pack and tried to figure out the new coronavirus friendly lift line. Of course a line that dead ended, but that was only the beginning. The stantion is back and the little line obstruction is gone. In it's place is a 3 person load to create 'seperation'. Except everyone is standing next to each other in the line.

But, it gets better. At the Florida lift it appeared no one got the email. It was fill the chair as usual. That was the same policy being followed at the Zebra lift. But, the Northern express closed the 2 outside lanes forcing the remaining four together. They definitely didn't get the email. Maybe a staff meeting would be a better approach where everyone is actually doing the same thing! 

And guest relations was telling everyone that the mountain would not close any time soon as they still had the bump competition next weekend.  Well - once again mountain communication was at its best !! Folks had received an email saying that ALL mountain activities had been cancelled.  Special Events did not bother to tell guest relations, the information booth or most that need to know and answer quests questions!!!


----------

